# Craftsman Tool Storage (or I can do it by myself)



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## khop

Viking, Thanks for the review. You had a good point on the bad reviews probably from careless shipping. Now how about some pictures of your shop. I'm waiting.
KHOP


----------



## tooldad

I purchased the same set about a month ago and did have the shipping problem on the lower unit. The cabinet was racked so the drawer slides were behind the face frame and could not open. I also specifically requested matching keys and was told that was the case if you ordered it as a combo. This wasn't the case. But they ordered me a new lower unit, had to wait a week, and threw in a set of locks. changing them wasnt' too bad. Good thing I bought them on sale. Glad to hear successes from the Craftsman toolboxes of the past. My father has had his about 20 years and still is in good shape. If it had been my money instead of my work's, I might have been screaming a little more and threatened to return everything, but I did realize it was a deal compared to what I could find used and or at the cheapie stores like Harbor Frieght.


----------

